# Ricariche gratuite



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2013)

Scusate se ci faccio un po' di pubblicità, ma è nato un nuovo servizio che distribuisce realmente ricariche gratuite per cellulari senza giri strani.

In home ci sono tutte le spiegazioni. Approfittatene! 

*Clickload.it*


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Scusate se ci faccio un po' di pubblicità, ma è nato un nuovo servizio che distribuisce realmente ricariche gratuite per cellulari senza giri strani.
> 
> In home ci sono tutte le spiegazioni. Approfittatene!
> 
> *Clickload.it*




mmmhhhh :diffi:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mmmhhhh :diffi:


Perché sta faccetta?:smile:


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché sta faccetta?:smile:


perchè non si mai niente per niente... bò...non mi convince...poi leggo con calma


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

mi sono appena registrato e non riesco più a vedere la mia email. spero sia un caso e non un problema di avvenuta registrazione al sito.

qualcuno di voi ha l'email con alice? potreste provare a verificare se realmente esistono problemi di visualizzazione o c'è dell'altro?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi sono appena registrato e non riesco più a vedere la mia email. spero sia un caso e non un problema di avvenuta registrazione al sito.
> 
> qualcuno di voi ha l'email con alice? potreste provare a verificare se realmente esistono problemi di visualizzazione o c'è dell'altro?


spero per te che non abbia inserito anche ID del conto corrente e password di accesso al trading on line...


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

siccome a proporre è stato Quik, penso che non ci sia molto di sospetto sotto. ti farò sapere.

la email ha ripreso a funzionare.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi sono appena registrato e non riesco più a vedere la mia email. spero sia un caso e non un problema di avvenuta registrazione al sito.
> 
> qualcuno di voi ha l'email con alice? potreste provare a verificare se realmente esistono problemi di visualizzazione o c'è dell'altro?


Sarai il solito rincitrullito che gli scoppia ogni cosa *quando tutto è normale*. E' un sito normalissimo con niente dentro, puro HTML, garantito. Riavvia il PC, riapri Outlook. Cioè fai qualcosa!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè non si mai niente per niente... bò...non mi convince...poi leggo con calma


E' uno sperimento a livello sociale e in teoria funziona. Non si sa mai se funziona anche in pratica se non si prova. Considerato che è pure utile, abbiamo tentato. Non è mica tradimento.net


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' uno sperimento a livello sociale e in teoria funziona. Non si sa mai se funziona anche in pratica se non si prova. Considerato che è pure utile, abbiamo tentato. Non è mica tradimento.net



io però ho l'abbonamento...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io però ho l'abbonamento...


avrai pure qualche amica che "è ricaricabile", no?


----------



## Lui (4 Luglio 2013)

è vero. funziona. 


ieri mi hanno accreditato 5,00 euro. :mrgreen:

speriamo non siano gli ultimi 5,00. 

intanto grazie.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è vero. funziona.
> 
> 
> ieri mi hanno accreditato 5,00 euro. :mrgreen:
> ...


In home sono visibili le ricariche disponibili ed evase. Se il progetto si evolve, come speriamo, allora ci saranno ancora molte ricariche. Se invece non si evolve, abbiamo almeno tentato a provare qualcosa di totalmente nuovo


----------



## Lui (8 Luglio 2013)

si pensa sempre che sotto sotto ci sia una truffa, un raggiro, qualcosa che .................  , perchè nulla si fa per nulla e quindi ......

io ho provato, mi accontento dei 5,00 euro, ma spererei in altre ricariche.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si pensa sempre che sotto sotto ci sia una truffa, un raggiro, qualcosa che .................  , perchè nulla si fa per nulla e quindi ......
> 
> io ho provato, mi accontento dei 5,00 euro, ma spererei in altre ricariche.


sì infatti, il problema numero uno è che ce l'hanno messo in culo tutte le volte e alla fine, per non farci l'abitudine, abbiamo deciso di ignorare qualunque offerta. cioè io al primo posto. non mi fiderei proprio, e casomai aderirei solo per provare un'ultima volta.

di questo mi rendo conto tutti i giorni. se l'idea del progetto ci fosse stata 10 anni fa, a parità di tecnologia (che non c'era), si avrebbe avuto successo immediato. Ora invece bisogna aspettare e sperare che vi sia lo scatto di interesse, perché è _quello_ l'ingrediente segreto. Senza interesse, il progetto non può avviarsi


----------



## Flavia (10 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sì infatti, il problema numero uno è che ce l'hanno messo in culo tutte le volte e alla fine, per non farci l'abitudine, abbiamo deciso di ignorare qualunque offerta. cioè io al primo posto. non mi fiderei proprio, e casomai aderirei solo per provare un'ultima volta.
> 
> di questo mi rendo conto tutti i giorni. se l'idea del progetto ci fosse stata 10 anni fa, a parità di tecnologia (che non c'era), si avrebbe avuto successo immediato. Ora invece bisogna aspettare e sperare che vi sia lo scatto di interesse, perché è _quello_ l'ingrediente segreto. Senza interesse, il progetto non può avviarsi


hai ragione
ad esempio io
sono talmente malfidente
che evito a priori


----------



## Lui (17 Luglio 2013)

comunico a lor signori di aver ricevuto, non direttamente, una seconda ricarica di euro 5,00.

mi pare funzioni.


----------

